
Why does Russia, population 144M, have fewer coronavirus cases than Luxembourg? - vinnyglennon
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/21/europe/putin-coronavirus-russia-intl/index.html
======
sturza
they only have 10 tests. 10 tests, 10 cases. not great, not terrible.

